# Who makes there own fishing equipment like I do?



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Who makes there own fishing equipment like I do?

I prefer to make certain things here’s my new bait pole/gaff/new cooler lid old lid flew away (hope it didn’t break someones windshield) new street sign lid is much better. I also slapped together a live well (more on that latter)

Gaff is done it’s much stronger than the broom handle I’ve been using. I also have a 2’ gaff.

Working on the bait pole however I’m reluctant to use the current piece of cain notice the curve, when I cut this cain I stuffed it into the van and it bent a tad and now is staying that curved shape.

Mite be better to get a straighter piece of cain for bait pole.

Next on my list is relaceing the big net (it has two big holes) I still use it but it’s on the list, then I make a small live well net.

Future cain project will include but not limited to.
Oars to be ocean strength, push pole for shallow drafting, surports for my sun shade roof extension ect.

thanks for any tips
STB


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Gaffing those catfish are ya!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Keep me updated on those ocean strength oars. I might buy a couple


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Zebco 202. Ahh. I Remember getting one of those when I was 7 years old. I can't wait to see the pictures of the livewell that you slapped together.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> Gaffing those catfish are ya!


no when I get that devil fish up to surface I have 41" spear aimed at just behind it's head think i'll try for him wensday.



bigrick said:


> Keep me updated on those ocean strength oars. I might buy a couple


will do 



jcasey said:


> Zebco 202. Ahh. I Remember getting one of those when I was 7 years old. I can't wait to see the pictures of the livewell that you slapped together.


yes brings back childhood fishing memeory fishing w/ kid sister.

my first reel/rod combo was the white zebco101 I hope I can rinse it well enough after saltwater bait fishing.like in harbor or under bridge.

the live well is just a bilge pump inside a cooler this pump will also be an emgergency bilge pump.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks good Capt


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

jcasey said:


> Zebco 202. Ahh. I Remember getting one of those when I was 7 years old. I can't wait to see the pictures of the livewell that you slapped together.


here you go on the LW

the parts I bought was a actualle kit (brand new it's like $40. I purchased as a none working kit cheap. I'll post a link to the product.

the only piece that wasn't working was the pump which I replaced.

I also have the troll a bait, another buckect type LW they usaalley hang off in the Gulf. I like to use the buckect for my fresh water shad (they seam to kill themselves ramming there heads into a square container they live a little bit in a round container.

BTW I looked at some of the fish you have been catching congrates on some excellent catchs



stevenattsu said:


> Looks good Capt


thanks for the kind words.
STB


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Are those guides hand made from bicycle spokes?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay...I've got to know. Is this guy for real or someone playing a version of Forrest Gump?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Okay...I've got to know. Is this guy for real or someone playing a version of Forrest Gump?


My guess is troll


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I like to build my own outboards. I've got a 496 inverted getting ready to mount it on the lower from a 115 Yamaha. Next I might try a Cummins.

I'm gonna counter the weight with fat friends and sacks of concrete in the bow.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

NoMoSurf said:


> Are those guides hand made from bicycle spokes?


 yes


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I like to build my own outboards. I've got a 496 inverted getting ready to mount it on the lower from a 115 Yamaha. Next I might try a Cummins.
> 
> I'm gonna counter the weight with fat friends and sacks of concrete in the bow.


Se7en Marine is gonna get the patent attorneys after you...


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I knew it!! You had to be a bammer


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

*Auburn Class Ring with built in nose picker*


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

kmerr80 said:


> I knew it!! You had to be a bammer


 you see one of three floor mats two regular floor mat size second a large A mat.

I decided against using the zebco 202 on a cain I got this instead http://www.ebay.com/itm/11215302159...49&var=412274031594&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I will use the two cains as cains w/ bobers.

the telescopetic rod looks kindof good if it's decent I already have a spot picked out for mounting (under HT) w/ clips.

I keep forgetting I need to slap together a small bait in live well net. how do you Guy's make you'r bait nets?
STB


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

live net one proballey make live net two later


the coat hangers are rust proof galinized metal.

cpn,stb


----------

